#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Genting Highlands.

## Nawty

On the way back from Taman Negara.(still to come). we had a spare night so decided to checkout the Genting Highlands, they are basically on the way back to KL from Taman Negara, so it is an easy detour and probably only 30 minutes or so out of KL itself.

On top of this mountain is a development inclusive of hotels, casinos, theme parks and even their own emergency services department. Now I have to say that I really like staying in the mountains, but this hotel complex was rather neglected and run down. The whole area seemed tired and in need of some serious makeover.

Combine that with the fact it is cold, so nobody wanted to swim outdoors in the theme park and the rest of the rides were not suitable for kids my age and height. So it was rather disappointing. We got there just after lunch and spent the afternoon and evening in the indoor amusement park and there again most rides were either to big for the kids or the ones they could go on were so boring, that they did not want to go on them.

One ride they found though and was a hoot, was the kiddi dodgems and they spend ride after ride in these attacking all the other Chinese kids.. here is a you tube video of the dodgems in case any other people with kids are interested.








The thing I liked the most was that the entire hotel and theme park sections would be enveloped in cloud for long periods and then the next it would be clear and blue sky. Seeing an amusement park in the clouds was certainly interesting, you could hear it, but not see it and then out pops the riders from the mist. Here is a video also of the cloud and wind whistling past a flood light.great in real life and cold to.










Amazing to think there is a whole amusement park out there, in this pic the light to the upper left is actually the ride where you drop out of the sky..










This is the view outside from the indoor amusement section...amazing





The whole hotel complex does not have air-conditioning, does not need it. The casino complex is a dirty grotty little shite hole. Apparently Malays and muslims not allowed in, so only for tourists and it was certainly marketed to the Chinese.thats where the dirty nasty and cheap image comes from.

We decided to pack up early and leave the next morning to go to KL and spend the day swimming at the hotel.

 This is the view out the window as the clouds rock on in....notice the locks on the windows so you cannot open them all the way. Being a casino I guess they got their fair share of jumpers after losing their shirts at the chinese laundry down below..





The view from outside da windows as it clears





The clouds clear and then you are left with views like this and an incredibly blue sky...












My boy taking pics out the window with his camera..





Here some arty farty stuff for BobsKnob to cream over..























Not up to Knobs statue standards I know.....kept moving.






We were looking around for a new swimsuit for the missus...nearly got this one...





Dont forget to go here to vote for ass of the year# 4

https://teakdoor.com/members-only/388...-the-poll.html

----------


## kingwilly

plenty of them in Indo land...  :Sad:

----------


## Travelmate

> Don’t forget to go here to vote for ass of the year…# 4


Yep been there and voted for your lass. Despite the fairly large piece of cloth covering the said region.

Oh like the photos. Keep it up.

----------


## nidhogg

> The casino complex is a dirty grotty little shite hole. Apparently Malays and muslims not allowed in, so only for tourists and it was certainly marketed to the Chinese.thats where the dirty nasty and cheap image comes from.


The casino is actually quite large.  As I recall (its been a few years) it basically connects the four hotels (which are all at slightly different levels) so it really does extend for a fair way.  Definately aimed at the regions chinese (Singapore and malaysia) and on weekends its packed.  Staggering how much some people gamble.  Little old grannies with bags full of 100 ringgit tokens.  The place takes in a fortune - literally.

Gonna get hit big and hard with the casinos opening up soon in Singapore though.  They will be huge affairs.

----------


## Nawty

Hit probably, but not hurt to much as they have already made a fortune....friend told me one of the casino licences in Singapore went to 'Genting' so swings and roundabouts really.

----------


## nidhogg

> Hit probably, but not hurt to much as they have already made a fortune....friend told me one of the casino licences in Singapore went to 'Genting' so swings and roundabouts really.


Indeeed just checked and you are right.  They got one of the (I think) two.

----------


## jandajoy

Nice stuff Mate.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice photos, but I never understand why some people think we need 3 or 4 of the same thing. Just pick the best one and use that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nawty

They not the same, want me to expalin each one in detail.

Some people notice the differences....some stumble through life blindly like.

Next thread I will just put one pic in then cos it will expalin eveything....it will also save me a shitload of time and effort loading all them ferkin pics.

----------


## jandajoy

> it will also save me a shitload of time and effort loading all them ferkin pics.


With you on that one mate. What happened to the new photo thing that was talked about a while back?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> They not the same, want me to expalin each one in detail.


You've got 3 of the pagoda and 2 of the paper lanterns. One of each would've sufficed. I'll let you off the cloud/sky pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

They were specific inclusions for BobsKnobs arty farty side, he gets depressed if they are not included.

I was being kind and charitable.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Hi Nawty, great thread and pics again. Quite a nice diversion up that mountain.

Can I just ask you about your Youtube uploads? 

I'm trying to get some decent quality images and the Youtube format is pretty poor. I guess the files are AVI, is that the raw footage from the camera? Or did you process it first. What is the filesize of the dogem car footage?
The AVI files [at] 700+ kbps seem to take forever to upload< hoew long was the upload time?

Sorry for all the questions and I hope you can help as I'd like to upload a few travel vids along with photo's, as you have done.

I've sent you an invite from my YT channel BTW. Not much there at the mo' just a lot of my tunes, but hopefully I'll get some more use out of it, once I get a decent editing programme sorted out.

Cheers.

----------


## Nawty

> Hi Nawty, great thread and pics again. Quite a nice diversion up that mountain.
> 
> Can I just ask you about your Youtube uploads? 
> 
> I'm trying to get some decent quality images and the Youtube format is pretty poor. I guess the files are AVI, is that the raw footage from the camera? Or did you process it first. What is the filesize of the dogem car footage?
> The AVI files [at] 700+ kbps seem to take forever to upload< hoew long was the upload time?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and I hope you can help as I'd like to upload a few travel vids along with photo's, as you have done.
> 
> ...


I accepted the invite...guess we is chums now....anything I have to do special like !!!

As for the uploading....I know nothing mate, I simply clicked the upload box and it does it all for me. YouTube converts the files to fit their requirements and possibly converts some files themselves if need be also.

The original file of the dodgems for example is dvi and 66mb and took maybe 10 minutes for them to sort it out and load it. I think I remember reading that the files you upload must be a maximum of 100mb.....if yours are bigger than this then I guess you will need to get some software that reduces them first.

If you find one that reduces the size of the file, but not the quality of what you are viewing, please let me know.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Cheers for the info Nawty, it all helps. I'm just trying to figure out the best way of getting decent quality uploads, however it seems that whatever you do Youtube just trashes it anyway! That was the draw of Youtube in the first place though, the low quality, and as it's free I can't complain.

I'm testing a few video conversion/editing programmes, and hopefully I'll come with something soon.

You don't owe me anything for the friend invite, I just thought your homepage looked a bit bare.

Keep doing the quality threads mate, I'm really enjoying them and I know it's good fun putting them together. Cheers.

----------


## traveler

> Hit probably, but not hurt to much as they have already made a fortune....friend told me one of the casino licences in Singapore went to 'Genting' so swings and roundabouts really.


 Nawty,

 I may have a potential job offer in the Genting Highlands. I am wondering how 
 livable it is? You mentioned some negative things regarding climate and 
 development which gave me reason to wonder.  What about what the city offers? 
 attractions, parks, restaurants/malls/shops, nightlife, outdoor activites, etc.??

 Nice pics, by the way.

----------


## Nawty

'City' ?? well from my limited experience there, we only spent one night, it is simply a resort on top of a hill, not a city.

So if you are to be living and working up there, I imagine it would get very boring. The place itself to me is run down and in need of some renovations.....it looks very tired.

As for the weather, I not complaining about that, i love it when its cold in the mountains.....but again, living there everyday may get a little to cold.

Panama Hat lives in KL, I am sure he knows a lot more about it.

----------


## aging one

Was there in May with the wife and kids. It was a nice surprise. Cool and foggy in the day and clear at night. You could see Petronas Towers. My kids were big enough to enjoy all the rides except for the tobaggan run.  

The wife made a good profit playing blackjack and treated everyone to the great buffets they have there.  I would go back again.

----------


## Happyman

The highway from Genting back to KL is great - sweeping bends and nice straight bits - paradise if you have a big bike or fast car !!
DO NOT BE TEMPTED TO DO YOUR VALENTINO ROSSI OR LEWIS HAMILTON IMPERSONATIONS !
When I was working in KL I worked closey with the Malaysian Police ( handling insurance claims following robberies and accidents ) and they actually had a roster for who's turn it was to man the many speed traps on that stretch as it was so profitable !!

They ran the old "You go to fast - I give you a ticket - cost 200 ringgit at police startion and bad driving record ----pause---- You are gentleman and so am I -so we can settle like gentlemen - OK! --  You pay 100 ringgit now and we forget about it - OK?"

Even though I knew most of them the buggers still went through the routine !!

Very polite about it 

Hand over 100 ringgit 
They give you a smart salute 
click their heels 
radio their mates down the road to tell them that a certain Pajero has paid up and let it pass - at any speed you wanted to go at - Done deal !!!

Much better system than Thailand !!!

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 


p

----------


## racefan

How corrupt. Disgusting!!

I am dreading going back to England next year for the first time in 3 years. 

If I get stopped by the Bill the temptation to wave tea money at them may be too second nature!

----------


## traveler

> 'City' ?? well from my limited experience there, we only spent one night, it is simply a resort on top of a hill, not a city.
> 
> So if you are to be living and working up there, I imagine it would get very boring. The place itself to me is run down and in need of some renovations.....it looks very tired.
> 
> As for the weather, I not complaining about that, i love it when its cold in the mountains.....but again, living there everyday may get a little to cold.
> 
> Panama Hat lives in KL, I am sure he knows a lot more about it.


Cheers, Nawty.  Thanks for your input :Smile: .

----------


## boatboy

> 'City' ?? well from my limited experience there, we only spent one night, it is simply a resort on top of a hill, not a city.
> 
> So if you are to be living and working up there, I imagine it would get very boring. The place itself to me is run down and in need of some renovations.....it looks very tired.
> 
> As for the weather, I not complaining about that, i love it when its cold in the mountains.....but again, living there everyday may get a little to cold.
> 
> Panama Hat lives in KL, I am sure he knows a lot more about it.


Thanks for the pic's, all looks like I expected, so I s'pose you've saved me the trip to GH.

Ta

----------


## sabang

I paid a quick visit to the Genting Highlands in the 1980's, when it still resembled what it once was- an old time Hill station for the colonial Brits to escape the tropical heat.

It seems more like a theme park now. Nice enough place, but the only vaguely authentic Hill stations left are in Sri Lanka.

----------

